# Footage of Tug "Haida Chieftain"



## Guest (Jan 19, 2008)

This is Part 1 of 2, showing the wheelhouse of the Haida Chieftain, and the Tug's secret weapon... The 900hp Z-Drive Aquamaster. (The Egg Beater) This is also the beginning of the rough wheather footage, that will be shown in Part2, wich is coming soon! be sure to watch it. 
http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=MwCrRb6PUSA - part 1

http://ie.youtube.com/watch?v=JFmp1xFQyBI - part 2


----------

